# This seems like a new bug



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Three separate recordings from MonstersHD exhibited the same behavior. At some point in watching all three, playback stopped abruptly, returning to the DVR Events page. There was no popup for loss of signal, or even breaking up of the image. Starting the playback of the event and FFWding to the same spot caused the same behavior, but FFWding just past that point, playback continued normally. Weird.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I have had this happen as well.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Mor-

Describe what happened and how to repeat with as much detail as you can. This is good info for dish. thanks


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Mor-
> 
> Describe what happened and how to repeat with as much detail as you can. This is good info for dish. thanks


Aside from what was in my original post, there's not much more detail I can offer. So far, I've only had this happen with DVR events from MonsterHD, but that may not mean much since I've recorded very little HD content (only Deadwood from HBOHD) since 287 was released. I've not noticed this problem with playback of SD events. Nothing was being recorded while I was watching the DVR events which had this happen. When the playback stopped and jumped to the DVR Events screen, the DVR event I was watching was selected, but there was no "Resume" or "Start Over" option, just "Start". For an affected event, the hiccough happened at exactly the same spot every time. FFWding just past it, or skipping forward past it allowed playback to continue normally. The elapsed time from the begging of the event to the hiccough was different for each recording. One was very near the beginning, one was maybe 20 minutes in, and another was close to an hour in.

The three movies from Monster that behaved in this manner were Bride of Frankenstein, Ghost of Frankenstein, and Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman.


----------



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds like your DVR doesn't like Frankenstein.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you, I am sure that is helpful.


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Mor-
> 
> Describe what happened and how to repeat with as much detail as you can. This is good info for dish. thanks


Jon,

I've had the exact same behavior on my OTA local CBS HD affiliate. It would exit to the DVR menu in the middle of playback. You could FFWD or Skip ahead of the bad portion once you figured out it was there. No particular time, completely random. I do have an attic mounted antenna. All OTA (ABC, NBC and CBS) signals are 98-100 except for FOX in the high 70s.

I think it is dropping the signal momentarily. CBS was the only station I recorded HD when the primetime shows were running new programming. So I cannot confirm the behavior on other HD stations.


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

This happens to me all the time, and it is definitely triggered by weak HD signal (I am in Hawaii so this is a regular state of affairs). I assume it is underreported because most people have good HD signal strength.

There are two variations of this bug (only HD is affected):

1. HD signal is very poor, starts going blocky. Instead of being trapped by the "some of your program was lost" pop-up, the playback goes back into the DVR screen, as if from the start (ie there is no resume option). Provided the lost signal is short enough that you can skip over it by, say, fast forwarding through on x300, (and the reason for your weak signal improves,) you can continue to watch the program.

In fact, the vast majority of signal loss falls under this category - I very rarely get to see it handled by the pop-up. I'd say I see the pop-up in onle 2%-5% cases of signal loss. 

2. Recenly I have seen this happen in the absence of blocking, ie when it seems that the HD signal is fine (no visible problems on playback). I have speculated that this is because some header/metadata packet is dropped, since it definitely does not happen all the time, or in good weather - or, it may only be associated with OTA HD - I'll keep an eye out for that, as it may be that I am only noticing it now because I have only been watching OTA HD since the FIFA World Cup started. Anyway the symptoms and the cure are as in #1.


----------

